# My Bengal



## Bobbie0253 (Mar 29, 2008)

I was just playing around last night and like how these turned out. So I figured I would share them  This is Ford... he is going to be 2 soon.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 29, 2008)

What a beautiful cat! I like the composition of the second shot.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 29, 2008)

wow that's one nice cat! I bet it's expensive too   and how did you make it stay inside the basket all the time? ^^
the second one is my favorite too. it really looks like a tiger in that shot


----------



## Bobbie0253 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks 

He actually LOVES playing photo shoot. I wish my kids would play as much as he does! I am not sure why Bengals love being in things, but they do.

He wasn't that much, around $300 if I remember right. Bengals are pretty inexpensive as far as pure bred cats go. I have an Egyptian Mau too and he was a lot more than the Bengal.... but the Mau isn't too fond of the camera.

Anyhow thanks again for the comments...

Bobbie


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 29, 2008)

ah I see well personally I dont really care about which race as long as it's a decent looking cat and it's full of life. The cat my mom used to have was actually born in a pigpen and lived among pigs for more than two months before my mom got her but still it was the smartest and most spirited cat I have ever seen


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 29, 2008)

The first shot seems to be a bit soft in the face. The second one seems to be more in focus. I like the second one better, overall. Anyways, both good shots. It is a very radical looking cat.


----------



## Harmony (Mar 30, 2008)

I like 2 aswell....

I guess we got lucky, we got a Russian Blue for nothing, as a 4 week old stray kitten...


----------

